# Couple questions on brige ideas.



## Maddensr (Jun 25, 2017)

Hey guys,

So I've gotten plenty of experience in the beach / surf / off of a boat and am now moving into fishing from bridges / piers. 

Plan on using small hooks, light tackle, and some mussel/oyster/shrimp looking for sheepies. Its my understanding this is the generally accepted best method. Any tips / corrections appreciated.

My question was, while I'm working on the sheep heads, can I hang a minnow trap off of the bridge? Just wasn't sure if this is allowed on any bridge or if there are restrictions. Its an umbrella type minnow trap, just wasn't sure if there are any rules / unspoken protocols on this. My hope was to pull up a few live baits after a while and throw one out on a little heavier tackle / bigger hook to see if anything bigger comes up.

Lastly, I've got about 60ft of rope for the trap to hang off and hit bottom. Planning on trying Shalimar bridge soonest. Any clue if this is enough rope (no idea how deep it gets).

Lots of questions I know, just looking for any guidance I can get.

Thanks


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

There’s no problems doing that


----------



## Simonj31 (Mar 6, 2014)

Yes, tha's what you use for sheepies. There is nothing wrong with hanging stuff over the side and into the water. Just don't do it in the boat channel.


----------



## Simonj31 (Mar 6, 2014)

Also, yes, 60' is enough.


----------



## Maddensr (Jun 25, 2017)

Gave it a shot in the rain break on Sunday. Fished from about 8-12 at Shalimar bridge. Lots of pin fish, one puffer, one sheep head(7 inches ).

The bite on mussels is instant. Drop, hit bottom, reel 2-3 times, set hook. Unfortunately, so.. many.. pins.

Is there anything you can do about it?

Thanks for the above tips / info.


----------



## flipper1 (Dec 2, 2013)

Play around with different baits maybe? Live shrimp, ghost shrimp, sand fleas, etc. Maybe the sheephead might be willing to take a live shrimp over an oyster possibly even beat the pinfish to your bait. What rig are you using?


----------



## Simonj31 (Mar 6, 2014)

Pins are ALWAYS a issue there. here what I do, specifically, at that bridge. Catch said Pins, cut a few of them up and toss them semi near to where you are fishing. The others will flock to the "chum". Its not convenient, but it works. 



Maddensr said:


> Gave it a shot in the rain break on Sunday. Fished from about 8-12 at Shalimar bridge. Lots of pin fish, one puffer, one sheep head(7 inches ).
> 
> The bite on mussels is instant. Drop, hit bottom, reel 2-3 times, set hook. Unfortunately, so.. many.. pins.
> 
> ...


----------



## Maddensr (Jun 25, 2017)

Went back again today. Rig is a 1/2 - 1 ounce egg weight above a swivel with a long 3-4 ft leader and various hooks ( I've tried super small up to a 2/0). Also tried a jig head with shrimp on it. Everything catches pins, and I managed to catch a red off of a live pin that I chucked out a bit away from the Bridge. Otherwise, pin after pin after pin. Some of the guys there said I'd have much better luck at night.


Its very fun either way. Some of those pins that are bigger than my hand are actually fun to fight with. Also, easier than working my gear down the beach like I normally do. 

Really fun way to spend a few hours, but I don't stay as long as I do at the beach.

Thanks for all of the help.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

If you can get Fiddler Crabs it might cut down on the Pinfish bite.


----------

